# Need help choosing a service



## Ludachris (May 25, 2006)

I've been using Cafepress for years now for an enthusiast site. The quality isn't that great in my opinion but I haven't changed services due to the low volume and very limited market we deal with. However, I'm considering starting a new venture with a partner that is based only on designing and printing shirts (and a few other things) and I definitely don't want to use Cafepress for this. I want to go with screen printing for more professional prints. 

We'll need a service that will do fulfillment, have high quality shirts, have very high quality printing (screen printing), allow for printing in custom areas on the shirt (CP is very limited as to what part of the shirt they can print on), print on several different color shirts, and will allow us to have our own shopping cart solution so that they are not branded on any of our checkout pages. 

From what I've gathered by reading the forums here, it looks like PrintMojo and SpreadShirt will offer all of this, though I'm not sure if SS forces you to use their shopping cart system with their branding or not. Anyone know that for sure? Any other solutions that we should consider? 

Thanks!


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

hi

Why dont you design your own website and sell the tshirts designs on there?

Thanks.


----------



## Ludachris (May 25, 2006)

SimplyTopUK said:


> hi
> 
> Why dont you design your own website and sell the tshirts designs on there?
> 
> Thanks.


That's the idea behind not wanting to have to use a checkout system that has the service's branding. We want to use our own checkout system and just send them the order info for fulfillment. From what I can tell, it looks like PrintMojo is the only one that offers this.


----------



## fightingsaints (Nov 26, 2007)

If branding is one of your major concerns then you might want to check out Printfection. I believe they now allow you to brand billing etc with your own logos etc.


----------

